
Programming Is Not Math (2014) - nikatwork
http://www.sarahmei.com/blog/2014/07/15/programming-is-not-math/
======
AnimalMuppet
TL;DR: Programming is language, not math.

And she's right. We even call them programming _languages_.

~~~
nikatwork
I've been doing this a long time and the only maths I've ever needed was trig,
matrices like once and maybe a touch of probability. I took a unit each of
symbolic logic and cog psych and those have been infinitely more useful.

Then again I'm about to learn Haskell so maybe I'll change my tune.

